How can one find the best quality item with the least amount of markup? - aridiculous
======
aridiculous
OP here:

Certain goods have high status and markup but aren't high quality.

Can you think of a strategy of finding great quality items that don't have a
luxury "tax" bumping up margins far than a typical good, due to the status
they communicate to others.

In other words, how does one find high quality items without status included
in price?

Let's say I'm buying a wallet and I would like to find a very high quality
wallet (workmanship, materials, design). Let's also say I'm willing to spend a
limitless amount for the wallet.

How would I find the sweetspot of a top quality wallet, but with the least
amount of markup due to perceived luxury/social status?

